# anything i can do to prepare my body for egg share i.e what to eat and drink



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

I have consultation with clinic next week to start ball rolling on egg share.  I really want to do this, for myself and to help out another lady who needs eggs.

I'm a terrible Diet Coke addict and seen on line that this can reduce fertility by 50%. Scarry!! 

Has anyone heard of caffeine having this effect?

Or what i should be eating and drinking to prepare my body for treatment.  And importantly what to STAY away from.
Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Joanne

All I can say is eat healthy, plenty of fruit and veg. Exercise is also good for before treatment, but slow down abit while doing IVF. I found yoga to be amazing while doing IVF last time, really helps stress levels. You want to eat plenty of protein while stimming, and drink plenty of water. 

And please dont forget your folic acid... or pregnecare. Its very important. 
Good luck with your consultantion
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ps... Caffine... Stay away I think! Not good while your pregnant, so no good for trying to get pregnant!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Natalie,

Thanks for reply. Is egg share a long process? Were you donor or recipient? 

joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

hi ya

The egg share process isnt the fastest thing in the world, but its not to bad. The blood tests take around 6 weeks to come back and then they match you. So your looking at maybe 8 weeks, of course then they have to get you in line with your recipient. 

I started the egg share process in February 08 and started my cycle at the end of May 08. That was with a very small clinic. Second time I had my consulation at christmas 08 then started in March, I could of started earlier but didnt really want to. 
I am planning another cycle in October after a m/c 3 weeks ago.

I was a donor hun, same as you. 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Natalie,

So sorry to hear of your loss.  I really don't know what to say  apart from that I'm thinking of you.

Am excited to visit clinic next week.  My partner found out last night that there will be 40 redundacies out of 90 staff.  He won't find out until end of June.  Was originally going to be told Wed so plan was visit clinic Thurs then booked in for consultation.  We don't want to plan for a baby when job not 100% secure, but who's is these days!

My worry is if we wait the clock is ticking for egg share. I'm 34 in afew months.

You take care,

Thinking of you

Joanne

xx


----------

